# Oem Generator ?



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I look hi and low and have not found any manufacturer offering TT with a built in generator or at the least a platform for added-on generator. This is a standard feature on all motorhomes!

What is the particular reason?

For the Outback with slide out rear bedroom, if a deck is built on the rear bumper to accommodate a generator, I am concerned with two issues. Carbon-monoxide and noise. Even a Honda/Yamaha inverter generator is still too noisy to be right under the bed....









Has anyone thought about built-in accommodation for generator on trailer tongue?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A lot of the bigger 5'er's have them built in as an option. They basically take the front storage (under the bed) and seal it up tight and then mount a good propane generator in there. I've seen bigger toyhauler type bumper pulls with built in gens also, but they are big and heavy so your trailer needs to be that much bigger and heavier....


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Last year we looked at some Arctic Fox travel trailers that had optional generators. Many toy-haulers have them but the floor plans may not be suitable. You mentioned the noise from a portable generator but I've noticed at campgrounds that the built in motorhome generators are often louder than my Hondas. It's probably quiet in the motorhome so they don't care that it's fairly noisy outside.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> For the Outback with slide out rear bedroom, if a deck is built on the rear bumper to accommodate a generator, I am concerned with two issues. Carbon-monoxide and noise. Even a Honda/Yamaha inverter generator is still too noisy to be right under the bed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I extended the rear bumper on my 2006 RKS by three feet, put on a platform, and now have an _Cummins Onan P4300ie_ generator along with a storage trunk that holds 10 gallons of gasoline. Here's that link: *CLICK HERE*. 

It works very well since it fairly quiet for a generator of that size. My bedroom is at the opposite end of the trailer so the noise has never been an issue. Also note, that I usually run the generator to get my a/c, and the noise of the a/c inside the trailer practically drowns out the generator. With that being the case, I never have any windows or vents open when running the a/c. On the other hand, the generator seems to expel the fumes far enough away from the OB.

Two years ago I went to San Francisco and back to just outside San Diego for a test run. It worked great. Last summer I went to northern Wisconsin and back. And right now I'm in New Hampshire on my way to Bar Harbor, Maine and everything is working sweet.

I don't know the "official" reason that travel trailers don't have generators, but I guess it would be part the loss of storage space and part the price increase of a quality generator strong enough to run the a/c.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I extended the rear of my Outback with a 2' x 6' platform. I have my Kipor generator sitting on there, along with a gas can and a water can. I have the generator sitting on a rubber mat and I have a larger stack of rubber isolators with a hole drilled out in them so the wheel kit doesn't roll off if them. When I run the generator I actually don't even feel it inside the trailer, and I only hear the drone of it in the bathroom, but when I am running the generator it is usually to run the a/c.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

raynardo said:


> For the Outback with slide out rear bedroom, if a deck is built on the rear bumper to accommodate a generator, I am concerned with two issues. Carbon-monoxide and noise. Even a Honda/Yamaha inverter generator is still too noisy to be right under the bed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I extended the rear bumper on my 2006 RKS by three feet, put on a platform, and now have an _Cummins Onan P4300ie_ generator along with a storage trunk that holds 10 gallons of gasoline. Here's that link: *CLICK HERE*. 

It works very well since it fairly quiet for a generator of that size. My bedroom is at the opposite end of the trailer so the noise has never been an issue. Also note, that I usually run the generator to get my a/c, and the noise of the a/c inside the trailer practically drowns out the generator. With that being the case, I never have any windows or vents open when running the a/c. On the other hand, the generator seems to expel the fumes far enough away from the OB.

Two years ago I went to San Francisco and back to just outside San Diego for a test run. It worked great. Last summer I went to northern Wisconsin and back. And right now I'm in New Hampshire on my way to Bar Harbor, Maine and everything is working sweet.

I don't know the "official" reason that travel trailers don't have generators, but I guess it would be part the loss of storage space and part the price increase of a quality generator strong enough to run the a/c.
[/quote]

That is great design. Such a platform should be offered as standard OEM. One can use it for toting bicycles, extra ice chests, chairs, camp tables..etc.. if one does not need generator...


----------

